# Need fenders rolled



## Nick-theCut (May 13, 2011)

*I'm in orange county, southern california.  
Where can i get my fenders rolled?
Has anyone ever taken their fenders to a motorcycle/ auto body shop?*


----------



## STRADALITE (May 13, 2011)

I put this offer out a few days ago to anyone interested. I have a fender roller that hasn't seen much use lately. 
If you are willing to make the drive you can roll your fenders. 
I am in San Diego.


----------



## prewarkid (May 25, 2011)

Gary at schwinnXchange rolls fenders and can rivet the fender braces back on. He's located in Torrance.  (310)532-2198  He's a great guy to deal with!


----------



## Sean (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 6, 2011)

I took my fenders to the last Long Beach cycle swap meet and had a guy there work on my fenders.  I think he did great!  He works @ Zuniga Schwinn in Gardena


----------



## Dope54 (Jun 8, 2011)

+1 for gary he is an awsome dude!


----------

